# woodgrain wheel for tha lac



## STREET WISE (Dec 11, 2001)

I feel its manditory for every custom lac to have a wood grain wheel, so naturally im lookin into it. If i go with a grant wheel & grant install kit will it still be telescopic adjustable or will I lose the luxury??? Please help me out i've never installed a custom wheel before. thanks.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah bro grant has an instalation kit for the telescopic steering wheel. the only place i know were you can get it is @ partsamerica.com part#6400 but its only a 2'' travel.check it out!
This is what i got for my 90 lac brougham: woodgrain wheel #737 for 100 bucks,basic installation kit 20 bucks and the cadillac horn button #5653 for 16 bucks you can get all this at partsamerica.com


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

DUDE I GOT A GRANT IN MY LINCOLN, THE ONLY THING I LOST WAS CRUISE CONTROLL.
BY THE WAY AUTO ZONE IS WHERE I GOT MINE. THEY WILL ORDER IT AND ALL THE PARTS YOU NEED FOR 120.00 AND HAVE IT NEXT DAY.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 13, 2003)

if you got a lac you gotta go with the grant banjo. the best lookin wheel on the market, chrome spokes 24k gold accents, shit is pimp. pricey though mine cost me like $300!!!. plus for the teloscopic mounting kit its another $80! but shit im tellin you you wont regret spendin a stack. shit is sick. the mount is kinda ugly its black and textured but you can easily smooth it out and paint it to match. i think i got mine from summit. they got all chrome and chrome w/ gold. let me look for a pic.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 13, 2003)

my bad its 14k gold. but still. and it goes real good with wires. heres the pic.








$299.99! www.summitracing.com


----------



## Brougham (Jan 13, 2003)

i guess i dont know what im doing. well you get the picture, theres the address, somebody give me a lil help i forgot how to post a pic.


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

You almost had it.. on the closing img, put the / before instead of after it... like this [/img] 





Last edited by JStunn at Oct 1 2003, 08:19 PM


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JStunn_@Oct 1 2003, 08:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thats a great choice too!
But here is another one that i like  











Last edited by 1morecutty at Oct 2 2003, 10:39 AM


----------



## MafioSSo (May 15, 2003)

Use a Nardi Steering wheel.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MafioSSo_@Oct 2 2003, 12:20 PM
> *Use a Nardi Steering wheel.*


 Yeah Nardi's are Nice!
Next time I have $250-$500 to burn Im getting me a nardi danm it!


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 2 2003, 12:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 2 2003, 12:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JStunn_@Oct 1 2003, 08:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thats a great choice too!
But here is another one that i like  







[/b][/quote]
i had that in my regal i loved it i might get another one for the cutt :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE+Oct 3 2003, 04:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (82onJUICE @ Oct 3 2003, 04:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had that in my regal i loved it i might get another one for the cutt :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
   Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

If you got a black interior this one would look raw.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 2 2003, 11:39 AM
> *
> 
> *


*
Yeah thats a great choice too!
But here is another one that i like  







*[/quote]
is that a grant?


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

yeah thats a grant, nardi look-alike. But nardi's aren't that expensive, look around on the internet and you can find em for like $175...


Got one on my 92 Towncar, and I lost my cruize control and horn (well my horn button is now on the column) and, oh yeah, my airbag. But it looks good!!!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

how do you get around the air bag in the steerwheel?


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

i would get a nardi. but since i have air bags in my cadi i am leavin it stock


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

THIS IS THE ONE IN MY LINC


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stankin85_@Oct 6 2003, 06:49 PM
> *THIS IS THE ONE IN MY LINC
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet wheel but i dont think it flows to well since theres no wood anywhere else....
but hey, atleast you got a wood wheel!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon+Oct 6 2003, 05:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Kartoon @ Oct 6 2003, 05:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--stankin85_@Oct 6 2003, 06:49 PM
> *THIS IS THE ONE IN MY LINC
> 
> 
> ...


sweet wheel but i dont think it flows to well since theres no wood anywhere else....
but hey, atleast you got a wood wheel![/b][/quote]
I don't think thats his enterior :0 
Unless you put a floor shifter on the linc :uh:


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 8 2003, 03:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 8 2003, 03:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think thats his enterior :0 
Unless you put a floor shifter on the linc :uh:[/b][/quote]
THANK YOU.
AND NO THAT'S NOT MY INTERIOR, JUST THE WHEEL.I PULLED THAT PIC FROM GRANT'S WEB SITE.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

i put a nardi in my fleetwood 








lost the air bags big deal 



Last edited by CORE at Oct 8 2003, 05:09 AM


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

BY THE WAY THIS IS MY WHEEL, MY DASH IS RIPPED OUT RIGHT NOW GETTING FIBERED AND SMOOTHED BUT YOU GET THE IDEA.


----------

